# ESC programming



## Bepp (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if anyone has any idea what to get or what I would need to be able to hook my ESC up to a laptop to program it or change the programming? I am having problems with any motor I have seems like very slow take off. I have a Futuba 3TPRKA controller and I am just not sure that it or my speed controller is programmed correctly. Could really use some input from someone knowledgeable about this please.
Thanks


----------

